# October Fest



## sfmini (Oct 11, 2011)

I am tentatively planning to come with friends, was wondering who I might see there.

We are making the trip in one day, over Saturday morning, home Saturday night.

Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Tami (Oct 11, 2011)

Me!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 11, 2011)

We are planning on going!


----------



## picasso (Oct 12, 2011)

Plan to be there!!!!


----------



## Becky (Oct 12, 2011)

Too far for me to go, unfortunately, but I will be going to the High Hopes Miniature Horse Auction in Guthrie, OK. With a trailer.....


----------



## Lori W (Oct 12, 2011)

We'll be there, too - it's our first time!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 12, 2011)

Every year I say I want to go, but of course it is too far and I will say "Maybe next year"...





Have fun shopping!


----------



## mrsj (Oct 12, 2011)

Wish I was!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 12, 2011)

Would love to go, but its tooooo far for me. Everyone have fun!


----------



## Sandy B (Oct 12, 2011)

I would really love to take Gracie and go but being in California, it is just way too far away


----------



## Kiss This (Oct 12, 2011)

It will be my first time too. I'm picking up the mare I bought from the cowtown classes two weekends ago Lot 49 Lady Kazlon thanks to Martha Hickham for putting her in the sale. John Eberth was good enough to bring her up for me. Coming from Ontario so about a 10-12 hour drive depending on the border. Hope to meet some of you there. Not that I will recognize any one!!!! I will also have transport for anyone heading to Ontario that weekend.


----------



## Lori W (Oct 12, 2011)

We're bringing our trailer in anticipation and may also have transport available to southwest Michigan (unless we buy a lot of horses!)


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Oct 12, 2011)

Wish I could but just like every year it's too far away........maybe one year? My goal was to go before Buckeroo passed away but now since he's departed from this life, I'm not sure that I would really have a reason to go? Maybe one day though.....


----------



## horsenut50 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wish I were making the trip. Maybe next year.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Oct 12, 2011)

I wish I was going!! Maybe next year.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 12, 2011)

I am coming for sure, with my friends Norman and Carol Beachy.

Look for the fat woman with the hot pink sling pack/bag and hot pink crocs.


----------



## Sandy B (Oct 12, 2011)

I sure wish they had the sale online for potential buyers


----------



## attwoode (Oct 13, 2011)

Unfortunately not this yr. Have been lucky to visit the farm twice. Think I'm about due for another visit next year.


----------



## horsehug (Oct 13, 2011)

Not this year....... but loved my visit with Robin and her mom last year, and getting to see Buckeroo last October. And I LOVE my Little King horses



It was worth the trip from 1600 miles away in WY!

Susan O.


----------



## stormy (Oct 13, 2011)

Tybee Thyme let me tell you it is well worth the drive. Buckeroo was (and is still) the king of the miniature horse breed but boy oh boy there are a lot of beautiful horses to drool on at Little King...and Marianne and Robin are the best! Wish I could be there...love my Little King boys and sure wouldn't mind bringing another home!!


----------



## bullockcorner (Oct 13, 2011)

I went last year, and also to foaling clinic this year, so was honored to see Buckeroo a couple times before he passed. I LOVE LKF, and Robin, and the people there!!




Can't go this year, but that doesn't stop me from looking!!



_ Might_ need to see about transport to MO!


----------



## Kiss This (Oct 13, 2011)

Something has come up that I'm no longer able to go. I'm disappointed, but never mind.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 13, 2011)

Almost planned to go but change of plans -

We love our Buckeroo son and would love to go to see LKF and of course the horses they are offering- but maybe next year


----------



## copperwood farm (Oct 15, 2011)

Spill the beans..............how did it go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horsehug (Oct 15, 2011)

Me too!

Who got which beautiful LK horses? And post pix!





Susan O.


----------



## stormy (Oct 15, 2011)

I didn't go but I got one!!


----------



## chandab (Oct 15, 2011)

stormy said:


> I didn't go but I got one!!


Congrats! Now spill and don't forget the pictures.


----------



## stormy (Oct 15, 2011)

Now you are going to think I am crazy but I can't spill much! I sent Robin a wish list, told her what I had to spend and she picked one out for me!! I have not even seen a picture yet....will be like an early Christmas!!


----------



## chandab (Oct 15, 2011)

stormy said:


> Now you are going to think I am crazy but I can't spill much! I sent Robin a wish list, told her what I had to spend and she picked one out for me!! I have not even seen a picture yet....will be like an early Christmas!!


So, when do you find out what part of your wish list she was able to fulfill for you? And, I don't think you are crazy, well not totally anyway



I'm sure Robin picked a lovely mini for you. Hope it fulfills your wishes. But, do spill and share pics as soon as you can (with as busy as their weekend is, it might be a few days before you know).


----------



## ruffian (Oct 15, 2011)

Whoo hoo Stormy! can't wait!


----------



## stormy (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't know if I am going to be sleeping much tonight! WIll definately fill everyone in when I have more details....when I called Robin she said she was chasing pigs!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 15, 2011)

Anybody happen to know the prices or ballpark of prices, would like to attend one year but would like to know what to expect... would be greatly appreciated!! congrats to everyone that got some new chips!!! cant wait to hear all about them


----------



## Leeana (Oct 16, 2011)

Prices anyone?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 16, 2011)

prices were good compared to little sales but still lacked compared to past LKF prices. Only a few went for only a couple hundred the rest were around $500 and up, quite a few of the Private Treaty horses sold too.


----------



## ohmt (Oct 16, 2011)

Did you contribute to the buying of some of those horses, Melinda? Do tell


----------



## Tami (Oct 16, 2011)

I bought 2......


----------



## horsehug (Oct 16, 2011)

How exciting!! Which 2?

Show us





Susan O.


----------



## Tami (Oct 16, 2011)

I have to try and get new photos, but I bought Little Kings Jamaica Me Shine's 2011 filly by Little Kings Buckeroo Fame. She is amazing. So refined and dainty...with an stunning head and neck.
















The other is a 2009 32" bay son of Little King Super Supreme and out of Little Kings Buckeroo Cover Girl. Don't have a photo of him yet. He is Little Kings Super Sonic


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 16, 2011)

Please also remember that LK's Octoberfest is LK's way too offer people GOOD DEALS on good horses. I don't think that the Octoberfest prices should be compared to other sales they have, but rather that there are some very lucky buyers!





Congrats to those who bought!


----------



## sfmini (Oct 16, 2011)

Tami, I can send you pictures of him. I was looking hard at him earlier this year, and as you know bid on him but then retracted.

I would have been shot if I brought home another stallion, but oh my it was so hard to do. He is a dead match for SF Mahogany Bay.

I LOVE the filly, great choice. I would have loved to get her.

I bought Little Kings Super Sally who is also by Super Supreme. We learned that Mahogany Bay makes super nice babies when line bred so she will be his next year. She is in foal to Little Kings Psyched Up Buck, has a LFG, double registered.

\


----------



## horsehug (Oct 16, 2011)

She is stunning, Tami!! A huge congrats!






Can't wait to see your boy also!

Susan O.


----------



## Tami (Oct 16, 2011)

midnight star stables said:


> Please also remember that LK's Octoberfest is LK's way too offer people GOOD DEALS on good horses. I don't think that the Octoberfest prices should be compared to other sales they have, but rather that there are some very lucky buyers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECTLY stated!!! My filly was in the private treaty section, I paid her full price because she was exactly what I wanted and I was NOT about to miss out on her. The stallion was more of a bonus and an EXCELLENT deal. But Little King advertises the sale that way, prices for everyone. I think they do an excellent job of making peoples dreams come true.


----------



## horsehug (Oct 16, 2011)

Super Sally is gorgeous also!

And yes I agree about the sale!

And Robin sure did make my dreams come true last year when I was fortunate enough to get my Buckeroos!!

Susan O.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone from canada ever attend?


----------



## Tami (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh you got Sally, I thought she was lovely. And what a great cross she will be for your boy. And I bet the Psyched Up Buck foal will be awesome too. I would love photos of Sonic. He is soooo pretty. I love his face and expression. And the rest of him ain't so bad either.....lol The description said he has wonderful motion, which would be awesome with my Soap Suds daughters. Can't wait to see him move.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 16, 2011)

I emailed some pictures and there is a really nice trotting picture.

I really wanted him to do a fine harness team with our boy, but I know I would never have the time to do it....

Yes, I think Sally was a great deal, I really wasn't planning to buy a horse but how could I not?

I really loved the Little Kings Little Buckaroo son, going to take a much closer look at mine as I am thinking of showing him next year. May even send him to Peas for the winter.


----------



## Tami (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is a trotting photo of Sonic that Jody sent me, thanks Jody.


----------



## Tami (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh gosh, I planned to bid on Junior Jock until I saw Toni bidding on him. I got a GREAT photo of him. He was STUNNING.


----------



## horsehug (Oct 16, 2011)

I LOVED the picture of Junior Jock also. Not surprised he sold easily!





And I have always thought Sonic was beautiful





Susan O.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok I finally got pictures so can announce our new additions. We bought Little Kings Frosty Fawn and her 2011 colt and Little Kings Remmington. Should be excellent additions to our breeding program! Sorry that the pictures arent the best but it was cold and windy today so didnt take a lot of time.

Frosty






Colt






Remmy


----------



## chandab (Oct 16, 2011)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Ok I finally got pictures so can announce our new additions. We bought Little Kings Frosty Fawn and her 2011 colt and Little Kings Remmington. Should be excellent additions to our breeding program! Sorry that the pictures arent the best but it was cold and windy today so didnt take a lot of time.
> 
> Frosty
> 
> ...



Very nice. Congratulations.

Wish I could have gone and wish I could have purchased, but neither was in the cards for me.


----------



## horsehug (Oct 16, 2011)

Frosty and her colt are beautiful too!!!





Congrats!!

Susan O.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 16, 2011)

sfmini--Jody, I can't believe I didn't see you at the sale but I was like a kid at a candy store. I had never been to Little King Farm and was so overwhelmed with the horses, barns, and just the whole excitement of the auction. I told my husband and kids that I was looking for a woman with pink crocs so that I could say hello and introduce myself, and they all said, "we saw her a lot, Mom".



 Consequently, I'm implementing a new rule. Every LB person must where a name tag so that we can finally meet in person.

Almost forgot, congrats to everyone on their new purchases and of course I did not come home with an empty trailer.


----------



## chandab (Oct 16, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Almost forgot, congrats to everyone on their new purchases and of course I did not come home with an empty trailer.


NOw you know better, no making a statement like that without spilling.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 16, 2011)

chandab said:


> NOw you know better, no making a statement like that without spilling.



Alright, I know there is a full disclosure law on LB so here you go......I am thrilled to say that Boones Little Buckeroos Pretty Woman has a forever home with Sample's Majestic Miniatures here in Pennsylvania. I'm so honored to have her and she will be treated like royalty. I am already in love with her and her little colt.





Robin was so nice to my whole family and made us all feel right at home. It was such a fun trip that I plan on going to their next event.


----------



## chandab (Oct 16, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Alright, I know there is a full disclosure law on LB so here you go......I am thrilled to say that Boones Little Buckeroos Pretty Woman has a forever home with Sample's Majestic Miniatures here in Pennsylvania. I'm so honored to have her and she will be treated like royalty. I am already in love with her and her little colt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh! found her pic on LKF site and she's aptly named. congratulations!


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 16, 2011)

chandab said:


> ooh! found her pic on LKF site and she's aptly named. congratulations!


Thanks Chanda.


----------



## horsehug (Oct 16, 2011)

I went and looked too! I LOVE Pretty Woman!!





Congrats!!!

Susan O.


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Alright, I know there is a full disclosure law on LB so here you go......I am thrilled to say that Boones Little Buckeroos Pretty Woman has a forever home with Sample's Majestic Miniatures here in Pennsylvania. I'm so honored to have her and she will be treated like royalty. I am already in love with her and her little colt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did you get her colt too, or did they sell separately? She's shown on the website with her colt, so had to ask.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow!!! congrats debbie, she is a gorgeous mare and I have drooled over her daughter Sheza dandy at triple K minis! beautiful horses!!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 17, 2011)

Did anyone see what the shetland mare, Lyon Bros Lady Amanda sold for ?

Thank you


----------



## Lori W (Oct 17, 2011)

We came home from Little King Farm's Oktoberfest sale with Little Kings Russian Rumor, a 9 year old black mare by Little Kings White Russian. To top it off, she's in foal to SMHCs Exclusive. It was our first time there and we had a wonderful time. I don't know how Robin does it - she made everyone feel welcome and gave all the time needed to talk with people about the horses they were interested in - and chased and caught pigs in the process! A very nice woman who works at the farm told us about each of the stallions and then talked with us about Buckeroo with tears in her eyes. We will certainly go back again (and again)!


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Oct 17, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Alright, I know there is a full disclosure law on LB so here you go......I am thrilled to say that Boones Little Buckeroos Pretty Woman has a forever home with Sample's Majestic Miniatures here in Pennsylvania. I'm so honored to have her and she will be treated like royalty. I am already in love with her and her little colt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very lucky, I was drooling over her on their website. Gorgeous girl!.

Marsha


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone on all your gorgeous new horses!!





SampleMM - I have always admired Pretty Woman, I own one of her sons, Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam, he is a full brother to Sheza Dandy. Pretty Woman certainly produces some gorgeous foals



Congratulations on getting her!


----------



## little lady (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats to everyone on your beautiful new horses. Please share pics!


----------



## horsehug (Oct 17, 2011)

I went back to look at Russian Rumor on the sale page. She is stunning also!!!

Congrats! And I have to agree also about Robin! I don't know how she does all she does either! And she has always been so good about quick responses and answers to questions also.

I'm still hoping maybe by some chance I'll get to go to Little King again someday.



And for the Oktoberfest would be fantastic!

Susan O.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody.



I am very excited to have her and she makes going to the barn very exciting. Yes, her bay colt was part of the package too but the little stinker didn't want to get on the trailer so thankfully everybody circled around and helped me catch him and pop him on the trailer.

High Meadow Miniatures--I am going to be putting a foal page together for her so if you would like I will put a photo of your boy on their too.


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very excited to have her and she makes going to the barn very exciting. Yes, her bay colt was part of the package too but the little stinker didn't want to get on the trailer so thankfully everybody circled around and helped me catch him and pop him on the trailer.


Enjoy your new horses. they are both very nice.


----------



## picasso (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, I came home from Little Kings with 4 horses. Two are for my son and his wife for their birthdays. They got the Snowflake 11 colt and the Silver Queen 11 filly.

Then two bred mares for me. I got Little Kings BTS Rose Swan. She is in foal to Lk Psyched up Buck for 2012.

And I also got Medieval Times Ooo La La. She is in foal to Alamos Sirs Im A Dreamer for a 2012 foal. I'm really excited!!!!


----------



## picasso (Oct 17, 2011)

Leeana, I don't think the mare you asked about sold. Do I see a trip to Little King's in your future?????


----------



## horsehug (Oct 17, 2011)

I love seeing what everyone got!!

All 4 are so gorgeous Picasso!!


----------



## stormy (Oct 18, 2011)

Hoping to have pictures of my new addition today....





And here he is...no name yet, future driving colt!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 19, 2011)

Donna, just general curiosity


----------



## horsehug (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful colt, Stormy





Susan O.


----------

